# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Any keystone alternatives.

## phild01

I am thinking of a retaining wall to build that keystone is most suitable for, but i really hate the fake colour look of them especially the  yellow ones. Boral seem to be without competition with this unless I am wrong. Be great if they could just give them a more natural face look, like mimicking sandstone. Any alternative suggestions for this type of product?

----------


## droog

Not sure what features of the keystone suits but have a look at Adbri Masonry. https://www.adbrimasonry.com.au/home...etaining-walls

----------


## phild01

Thanks Droog, they do look better than the keystone, Gosford supplier might be closest to me.

----------

